# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Clavularia spp.

## Gil Miguel

_Clavularia spp._  - (Glove polyps)

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: verde,branco, rosa, creme

Dieta: Planktivoros

AGressividade: baixa 

Dificuldade: baixa

Iluminação : Moderada

Corrente: Moderada

Notas Gerais: 

Parametros de água : (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Pacifico / Indico

----------

